# Selling our Michigan acreage for $1,500 to $1,600 per acre



## Jelf (Jan 2, 2014)

One of my brothers and I are selling the acreage we own in Michigan about *35 miles from Traverse City*. Two parcels have sold and we have four parcels left ranging from just under 26 acres to 60 acres. All the parcels front on a year-round county maintained road.

The following link starts Gmap4 (I am the developer of that software) and displays the google aerial along with our approximate property lines. If you zoom in one tick then *topo lines appear on the aerial*.

http://www.mappingsupport.com/p/gmap...s parent=true

If there is one word that describes this property it is â*variety*â. The property is hilly and level, open and wooded, has conifer and deciduous trees (lots of Sugar Maple), is well drained and a cedar swamp.

The 25.75 acre piece adjoins state land to the south. Less than 1/4 mile over that state land is the *Manistee River*. When we sell the other pieces, the new owners will get a recreational easement over the west 20 feet of this parcel so those new owners can access this state land. Due to the river, the general public does not have an easy way to access this state land so it might not receive much hunting pressure from the public at large.

To see the *USGS topo map*, click the button in the upper right corner of the map to turn on the map type menu. Select ât4 Topo highâ and also go down to the âOverlayâ section and turn off the topo line overlay. Take a close look at the topo and you will see that there is an underground stream that flows under the east part of the 60 acres. The stream starts at a spring (not on our land) that flows year round even in the fall of a dry year. I expect it would not be too hard to make a wildlife water hole by digging down to the hardpan on the 60 acres. The 25.75 acre parcel has one or two springs along the edge of the river valley.

No, we have not done any QDMA work. That means (1) we haven't mucked it up and you will be able to try your own ideas without being burdened by any misguided attempts by us and (2) we have not used QDMA work to inflate the price.

There are no buildings.

Here are links to the listings and pics:
25.75 acres http://www.nglrmls.com/content/mls-1744525 
40 acres http://www.nglrmls.com/content/mls-1744527
44.4 acres http://www.nglrmls.com/content/mls-1744522
60 acres http://www.nglrmls.com/content/mls-1744528

And here is a link where you can search all the vacant land listings in this part of Michigan.
http://www.nglrmls.com/listings/search/vacant
Why am I giving you this? *I want you to see what else you can buy for the same money*. Our property is in Kalkaska County.

The property is listed (see MLS numbers on the map) with:
Mark Hagan <[email protected]>
Donna <[email protected]>
(231) 922-2396

We are also selling two large lots in Cheboygan County within strolling distance of a 181 acre nature preserve with 1.35 miles of frontage on the Pigeon River. And finally, I am selling three acreage parcels I own in the Upper Peninsula north of the village of Paradise and with lots of frontage on the Betsy River.

Joseph, the Gmap4 guy


----------

